# Skyrim: Sexy Begleitung im Rollenspiel - Deutsches Tutorial-Video und neue Modding-Bilder



## FrankMoers (24. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: Sexy Begleitung im Rollenspiel - Deutsches Tutorial-Video und neue Modding-Bilder* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: Sexy Begleitung im Rollenspiel - Deutsches Tutorial-Video und neue Modding-Bilder


----------



## legion333 (24. Juni 2012)

Och nee nicht schon wieder son Dreck, das will doch keiner


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Juni 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Och nee nicht schon wieder son Dreck, das will doch keiner


 
Also Bild 1 hat noch künstlerischen Wert, finde ich. SIeht weder billig, noch obszön aus.
Bild 5 und 9 gefallen mir auch. 


Aber mal ne Frage...wenn keiner diesen "Dreck" will, wieso ist dieser "Dreck" dann so erfolgreich?


----------



## Emke (24. Juni 2012)

Skyrim sieht bei mir iwie anders aus... da tragen auch Frauen dicke Plattenrüstungen damit sie ja nix abbekommen


----------



## Nutjob (24. Juni 2012)

Och PC Games, warum bringt ihr schon wieder diesen sexistischen Sondermüll? Es gäb soviel interessantere Themen zu denen man Artikel machen könnte.


----------



## PixelMurder (24. Juni 2012)

Sieht hübsch aus, werde zu Dawnguard wieder mal mein Skyrim ausmotten. Da ich sonst vorbildlich politisch korrekt bin und keine Frauen-am Steuer-Witze reisse, sehe ich keinen Grund, es auch in einem Spiel zu sein


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Thema kommt mir manchmal der Gedanke, dass Frauen in der Modding- Szene scheinbar doch noch nicht so heimisch sind.
Das sage ich nun nicht, wegen der vielen halbnackten, öligen, dickbusigen Damen in den bisherigen Skyrim- Mods...aber wo zum Teufel sind die überarbeiteten sexy, halbnackten Kerle für unser Skyrim, Ladies? 

Gut, könnte auch daran liegen, dass weibliche Modder sich mehr um die Modifizierung von Gesichtstexturen, Haaren etc. kümmern, ich glaube, da habe ich sogar was von einer Dame installiert.

Wenn hier nun wirklich ein paar entsprechende halbnackte Kerle- Mods vorgeschlagen werden, die auch was taugen, gebe ich eine virtuelle Runde aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Juni 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema kommt mir manchmal der Gedanke, dass Frauen in der Modding- Szene scheinbar doch noch nicht so heimisch sind.
> Das sage ich nun nicht, wegen der vielen halbnackten, öligen, dickbusigen Damen in den bisherigen Skyrim- Mods...aber wo zum Teufel sind die überarbeiteten sexy, halbnackten Kerle für unser Skyrim, Ladies?
> 
> Gut, könnte auch daran liegen, dass weibliche Modder sich mehr um die Modifizierung von Gesichtstexturen, Haaren etc. kümmern, ich glaube, da habe ich sogar was von einer Dame installiert.
> ...


 
Solche Mods gibt es eigentlich häufiger. Und sind auch nicht schwer zu finden. 
Nur für Klicks sind sie eben uninteressant. Frauen sind da doch für die Allgemeinheit interessanter. Und sei es nur, um mal wieder den Moralapostel raushängen zu lassen.  So sehr es mich auch nervt, aber PCGames will ja Diskussionen über das Thema.


----------



## PixelMurder (24. Juni 2012)

Ich weiss ja nicht, zumindest ist Blackblossom ein bekannter Namen in der Fallout-Modding-Szene und die macht einige der schärfsten Fummel und detailliertesten weiblichen Texturen. Ausserdem habe ich gestern rausgefunden, dass eine Skyrim-Modderin nur als Mann zockt und zwar aus dem gleichen Grund, wieso ich nur Damen zocke und nur Damen als Begleiter habe. Die sind einfach hübscher für meinen Geschmack.
Ausserdem gibts im Nexus genug Mods, die ein Mann als sexistisch betrachten könnte und wenn man möchte, kann man auch als Futanari rumlaufen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Juni 2012)

PixelMurder schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, zumindest ist Blackblossom ein bekannter Namen in der Fallout-Modding-Szene und die macht einige der schärfsten Fummel und detailliertesten weiblichen Texturen. Ausserdem habe ich gestern rausgefunden, dass eine Skyrim-Modderin nur als Mann zockt und zwar aus dem gleichen Grund, wieso ich nur Damen zocke und nur Damen als Begleiter habe. Die sind einfach hübscher für meinen Geschmack.
> *Ausserdem gibts im Nexus genug Mods, die ein Mann als sexistisch betrachten könnte und wenn man möchte, kann man auch als Futanari rumlaufen.*



Würde PCGames einen Artikel über den Kram bringen, ich glaube, das Geflame würde nicht größer werden können.


----------



## PixelMurder (24. Juni 2012)

Den Link zum Futanari konnte ich hier ja nicht posten, da er wohl nur an wenigen Orten nicht als jugendgefährdend gesehen würde 
Wer behauptet, dass kurze Fummel Sexismus sind, ist wohl noch nie an einen Strand gegangen, wo die Damen (Gott sei Dank) die Bikinis freiwillig anziehen. Verstehe das echt nicht. Ich habe Jahrgang 69 und es kommt mir vor, wie wenn einige Kreise immer verklemmter würden und/oder politisch korrekter als die Amis wären. Kaum sieht man einen Nippel, gehts ab auf die Barrikaden. Ja, meine Omas hätten solche Bilder sicher auch Dreck genannt


----------



## baiR (24. Juni 2012)

Ich bin jetzt aber auch überaus beeindruckt von der Grafik. Ich fand die Grafik vom Spiel bisher nicht sehr beeindruckend aber mit dieser Grafikmod sieht das Spiel ja genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar besser, aus als The Witcher 2.
*Weiß einer was für ein System der Macher des Videos besitzt? *Wollte wissen wie performant die Mods sind und ob diese Mods auf meiner 560ti auch so schön laufen wie im Video. Ich frage ich auch wie er noch flüssig Videos aufnehmen kann wenn der Rechner schon mit den Mods sehr beansprucht wird.

Ich finde die Begleiterinnen nicht schlecht. Sehen nicht so billig aus. Man kann aber sehen, dass die Mod wahrscheinlich von einen Ami stammt weil die Brüste so aufgeblasen und unnatürlich aussehen. Da stehen die Amis ja drauf. Abgesehen von den Brüsten finde ich sie rundum gelungen. 

Auch das Geraltmodel finde ich beeindruckend. Es ist schon verblüffend was es heutzutage für Mods gibt. Die sind so verdammt professionell gemacht. Wenn ich Skyrim mal irgendwann zocke dann bestimmt auch mit den Geraltmodel und mit so einer sexy Begleiterin.



Nutjob schrieb:


> Och PC Games, warum bringt ihr schon wieder diesen sexistischen Sondermüll?


 
Weil ein Großteil der Community männlich und im Pubertätsalter ist oder im Pubertätsalter hängen geblieben ist. 
Ne mal ehrlich. Was ist daran bitte sexistisch? Ich möchte mal ein Grund hören warum das sexistisch sein soll. Männer sind halt so und es macht viel mehr Spaß ein Spiel mit einer hübschen Begleiterin zu zocken. Das einzig sexistische ist eigentlich der Name einer der Begleiterinnen mit dem Namen Vixen.  Dein Avatar passt ja schön zum Thema. 



> Es gäb soviel interessantere Themen zu denen man Artikel machen könnte.



Was interessant ist und was nicht, das lass mal jeden selbst entscheiden.


----------



## PixelMurder (24. Juni 2012)

Es gibt für alle Bodys mehrere Typen und zudem noch Slider, ich stehe auch nicht auf Melonen und kriege meine Äpfelchen


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Juni 2012)

Also ich such mir bei Skyrim meine Begleiter nach anderen körperlichen  Vorzügen aus - nämlich danach wie viel sie schleppen können. 
Aber sowohl die Damen, als auch die Umgebung im Video schauen schon  super aus. Ich bezweifle bloß, dass meine GTX 275 diese Optik stemmen  kann, da spare ich mir lieber die Zeit an Skyrim herum zu modden.


----------



## Nutjob (24. Juni 2012)

baiR schrieb:


> Weil ein Großteil der Community männlich und im Pubertätsalter ist oder im Pubertätsalter hängen geblieben ist.
> Ne mal ehrlich. Was ist daran bitte sexistisch? Ich möchte mal ein Grund hören warum das sexistisch sein soll. Männer sind halt so und es macht viel mehr Spaß ein Spiel mit einer hübschen Begleiterin zu zocken. Das einzig sexistische ist eigentlich der Name einer der Begleiterinnen mit dem Namen Vixen.  Dein Avatar passt ja schön zum Thema.


 
Bei Rollespielen (wie beispielsweise -Überraschung!- bei Skyrim) ist die Spielerschaft etwa 50/50 verteilt._ [Wie ich grad sehe sind laut __http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/sexismus-in-videospielen-wo-feminismus-als-terrorismus-gilt-1.1389210__ sogar 44% aller Spieler weiblich]_
Warum es sexistisch ist? Weil Frauen auf begaffenswerte Fleischklösse reduziert werden. Gottseidank sind auch nicht alle Männer so.
Vixen ist lediglich englisch für Füchsin. Deine Sache, wenn du da gleich an das Wort mit "W" und "ch" denkst. Hat wohl was mit dem pubertären Verhalten zu tun.



> Dein Avatar passt ja schön zum Thema.


 
Füchse mit Unterbiss haben was mit Sexismus zu tun?



> Wenn ich Skyrim mal irgendwann zocke dann bestimmt auch mit den Geraltmodel und mit so einer sexy Begleiterin.


 
Tja, kann man dir nur Glück wünschen, dass du vielleicht irgendwann mal eine echte Frau zu Gesicht kriegst.



> Was interessant ist und was nicht, das lass mal jeden selbst entscheiden.


 
Auf einer Seite auf der es vornehmlich um Gaming gehen sollte erwarte ich normalerweise gamingrelevante Inhalte und nicht was, was man sich auf der Website vom Playboy reinziehen kann.



> Den Link zum Futanari konnte ich hier ja nicht posten, da er wohl nur an wenigen Orten nicht als jugendgefährdend gesehen würde


 
Ich kannte den Begriff nicht und hab ihn bei Wikipedia eingegeben. Die haben da ein sehr anschauliches Bild...


----------



## krovvy (24. Juni 2012)

na zum glück interessiert mich das nicht... denn ich hab sex, MIT FRAUEN! hahaha


----------



## krovvy (24. Juni 2012)

ihr würstchen


----------



## legion333 (24. Juni 2012)

Trotzdem, mich nervt das einfach nur, wer nackte Frauen will, soll Pornos gucken, aber doch nicht in nem Mittelalter-Fantasy-RPG


----------



## baiR (24. Juni 2012)

Nutjob schrieb:


> Bei Rollespielen (wie beispielsweise -Überraschung!- bei Skyrim) ist die Spielerschaft etwa 50/50 verteilt._ [Wie ich grad sehe sind laut __http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/sexismus-in-videospielen-wo-feminismus-als-terrorismus-gilt-1.1389210__ sogar 44% aller Spieler weiblich]_



Komm mir nicht mit solchen Mainstreamnachrichtenscheiß. Die wollen nur solche Leute wie dich anstacheln. Habe mir mal den Artikel durchgelesen und musste fast kotzen. In dem Artikel werden die männlichen Spieler auch verallgemeinert dargestellt und nur weil ein paar Idioten in irgendwelchen Foren rassistische, sexistische und antisemitsche Beiträge gepostet haben, bei denen es sich bestimmt nur um einen kleinen Teil handelt und von denen wohl vor allen Dingen die meisten noch minderjährig sind (weil sie in den Alter einfach noch unreif sind) wird so getan als wenn ein Großteil der männlichen Spieler so ist. Es wird zwar nicht explizit so gesagt aber das wird einen durch die Wortwahl die sie in dem Artikel treffen unterbewusst eingetrichtert. 

Auch mit den Teil mit Tomb Raider und der beinahe Vergewaltigung.  Das wird so HOCHGESPIELT. Ich meine, sie hat sich befreit und hat den Typen die Fresse poliert. Was zum Teufel hat das bitte mit Sexismus zutun? Man kann es wirklich übertreiben. Das ist nur authentisch, dass so ein dubioser Typ sie versucht zu vergewaltigen. Das passiert jeden Tag irgendwo auf der Welt, dass irgendwelche Arschlöcher die Gunst der Stunde ausnutzen um Frauen zu vergewaltigen. Was nicht heißt, dass ich es ok finde. Im Gegenteil ich finde diese Szene cool weil man es so einen Typen dann so richtig zeigen kann. 

Hier mal so ein schöner Ausschnitt:



> Es gilt auch nicht automatisch, dass Hersteller mit sexistischen Spielen  automatisch Erfolge erzielen. "Duke Nukem Forever" floppte. Darin muss  der Spieler statt Flaggen "Babes" erobern. Auch "Postal 3", wo Frauen  vor allem als Stripperinnen, Sexobjekte oder Sarah Palin auftauchen,  setzte sich im Handel nicht durch.


Diese Spiele sind einfach gefloppt weil es minderwertige Spiele waren. Diese Spiele in diesen Zusammenhang also so zu nennen ist wieder nur ein Mittel zum Zweck die Leser aufzustacheln.



Nutjob schrieb:


> Warum es sexistisch ist? Weil Frauen auf begaffenswerte Fleischklösse  reduziert werden. Gottseidank sind auch nicht alle Männer so.



Kannst du in meinen Kopf sehen? Willst du mir wirklich sagen was ich mir dabei denke? Ich respektiere Frauen. Behandle sie genauso wie Männer. Ok vlt. nicht aber das hat nur Vorteile für die Frauen. Ich denke mir bei dieser Mod nichts. Die Frauen sind einfach schön anzusehen und wenn du meinst, dass alle die diese Mod nutzen sexistisch sind und sich nur an ihnen aufgeilen wollen dann verallgemeinerst du auch alle Männer. Übertriebener Feminismus ist auch in meinen Augen Sexismus. Denn nicht alle Männer die sich gerne knappbekleidete Frauen ansehen sind Sexisten. Auch wenn du es nicht wahrhaben willst aber die meisten Männer sind so. Frauen aber genauso. Die gucken sich auch gerne Männer wie David Beckham, Leonardo Dicaprio und Brad Pitt an. Wenn du das nicht nachvollziehen kannst (was ich nicht glaube weil du es nämlich nicht willst) dann bist du wahrscheinlich asexuell.



Nutjob schrieb:


> Vixen ist lediglich englisch für Füchsin. Deine Sache, wenn du da gleich  an das Wort mit "W" und "ch" denkst. Hat wohl was mit dem pubertären  Verhalten zu tun.



Ich weiß was Vixen heißt und es klingt im Deutschen einfach witzig und passt einfach. Wenn du behauptest, dass dir dabei nicht sofort das deutsche Wort für Onanieren in den Sinn kommt dann ist das schlicht und ergreifend eine Lüge. Eine Vixvorlage namens Vixen.  (Ich habe es extra mit "Vix" geschrieben) 
Mein Frauenbild wird durch diese Mod auf jeden Fall nicht getrügt. Ich stehe nämlich auf selbstbewusste Frauen die auch etwas im Köpfen haben und nicht auf so It-Girltussen.



> Füchse mit Unterbiss haben was mit Sexismus zu tun?


Vixen = Füchsin 
Und was kann man bitte auf deinen Avatarbild sehen? Richtig einen Fuchs. Jetzt geht dir ein Lichtlein auf oder? 



> Tja, kann man dir nur Glück wünschen, dass du vielleicht irgendwann mal eine echte Frau zu Gesicht kriegst.


Danke. 



> Auf einer Seite auf der es vornehmlich um Gaming gehen sollte erwarte ich normalerweise gamingrelevante Inhalte und nicht was, was man sich auf der Website vom Playboy reinziehen kann.


Mods haben nichts mit Gaming zutun? Wenn dir das zu sexistisch ist dann kannst du ja andere Seiten besuchen. Wenn diese Art Artikel niemanden interessieren würden dann würde PCG davon nicht mehr berichten.
Erzähle mir nicht, dass du in Videospielen nicht lieber interessant aussehende Männer haben möchtest.

Noch etwas. Versuche mal sachlich zu bleiben, sei nicht so voreingenommen und nimm nicht alles so toternst. Ein großer Teil meines Beitrages war nur von humoristischer Natur.


----------



## Nutjob (24. Juni 2012)

Ich hab den Artikel in erster Linie wegen der Quellenangabe zu den 44% gepostet, nicht wegen dem Artikel selbst (der stand gar nicht zur Debatte und ich hab sonst nix weiter daraus zitiert) wegen dem du dich so aufplusterst.



> Die Frauen sind einfach schön anzusehen und wenn du meinst, dass alle die diese Mod nutzen sexistisch sind und sich nur an ihnen aufgeilen wollen dann verallgemeinerst du auch alle Männer.


 
Oh bitte. Wie würdest du denn bitte eine Mod bezeichnen, in der frau nur ein nettes Dekoelement ist, das man in sexy Fummel schmeißen kann? Das ist Objektifikation. Und ja, wenn das Frauen betrifft ist das in unserer Gesellschaft tatsächlich ein wenig schlimmer als wenns Männer trift. Das erklärt der Herr hier besser als ichs könnte The Escapist : Video Galleries : The Big Picture : Tropes vs. MovieBob



> Wenn du das nicht nachvollziehen kannst (was ich nicht glaube weil du es nämlich nicht willst) dann bist du wahrscheinlich asexuell.
> [...] Kann es vlt. sein, dass du nicht so Erfolg beim männlichen Geschlecht hast und deshalb auf solche Artikel so reagierst?


 
Hast du das eben gehört? Ich glaube das Niveau ist gerade gesunken.



> Kannst du mir mal bitte sagen was ich dir getan habe?


 
Nicht ich, sondern du warst es, der alle Männer als pubertär bezeichnet hat.



> Ich weiß was Vixen heißt und es klingt im Deutschen einfach witzig und passt einfach. Wenn du behauptest, dass dir dabei nicht sofort das deutsche Wort für Onanieren in den Sinn kommt dann ist das schlicht und ergreifend eine Lüge.


 
"Vixen" assoziiere ich nur mit "Füchsin" weil ich als Kind ein Buch mit einer Füchsin namens Vixey hatte und das Wort von klein auf mit dem Tier verbinde. Damals hatte ich nun wirklich andere Sachen im Kopf als Masturbation. 



> Mein Frauenbild wird durch diese Mod auf jeden Fall nicht getrügt. Ich stehe nämlich auf selbstbewusste Frauen die auch etwas im Köpfen haben und nicht auf so It-Girltussen.


 
Lass mich mal ins Blaue hinein fragen: besagte Frauen, selbst mit Köpfchen, sollten dem gängigen Schönheitsideal entsprechen?



> Mods haben nichts mit Gaming zutun? Wenn dir das zu sexistisch ist dann kannst du ja andere Seiten besuchen. Wenn diese Art Artikel niemanden interessieren würden dann würde PCG davon nicht mehr berichten.


 
PCG ist nur eine von vielen Seiten die ich aufsuche. Trotzdem würdest du vermutlich auch sauer werden, wenn eine Seite die du regelmässig aufsuchst, andauernd Artikel bringt die dir einfach komplett gegen den Strich gehen. 



> Erzähle mir nicht, dass du in Videospielen nicht lieber interessant aussehende Männer haben möchtest.


 
Ich würde mich in erster Linie über mehr Charaktere mit richtig viel Charakter freuen. Da ist es mir auch schnurz wie die aussehen.
Ich spiel Spiele doch nicht wegen sexueller Gratifikation.



> Noch etwas. Versuche mal sachlich zu bleiben, sei nicht so voreingenommen und nimm nicht alles so toternst. Ein großer Teil meines Beitrages war nur von humoristischer Natur.


 
Meiner auch. Aber versuch das mal ohne Stimmodulation rauszukehren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2012)

Nutjob schrieb:


> Ich würde mich in erster Linie über mehr Charaktere mit richtig viel Charakter freuen. Da ist es mir auch schnurz wie die aussehen.
> Ich spiel Spiele doch nicht wegen sexueller Gratifikation.



Ich versuche bei der Lektüre eurer Diskussion zu ergründen, wie ich da so ticke.
Tatsächlich ist es so, dass ich auch Männer sexy finde, die nicht dem "Brad Pitt"- Schema entsprechen (wobei es nun auch nicht so ist, dass ich einen Pitt, Bale oder wen auch immer unsexy finden würde), wenn sie Charisma oder sonstige Vorzüge haben (eine tiefe, wohlklingende Stimme zu Beispiel, heidewitzka).

Aber ob ich gerne einen Charakter in einem Spiel lenken würde, der überhaupt gar nicht meinem Schönheitsideal entspricht? (mal abgesehen davon, dass hier immer noch die Rede von virtuellen Kunstfiguren ist, aber man kann ja auch fiktive Charaktere aus Büchern attraktiv finden, also schieben wir das mal beiseite)
Ich überlege gerade, ob ich so eine Figur mal in einem Spiel steuern musste; bislang fällt mir noch nichts ein....Duke Nukem habe ich nicht gespielt. 

Im Übrigen empfinde ich als Frau Titelblätter diverser Magazine, in denen zum Teil Prominente und Models so retuschiert werden, dass sie kaum noch etwas mit dem Menschen dahinter gemein haben, deutlich ärgerlicher und "gefährlicher" als solche Mods.
Eventuell, weil sie "realer" und einem größeren Publikum zugänglich sind.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Juni 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich versuche bei der Lektüre eurer Diskussion zu ergründen, wie ich da so ticke.
> Tatsächlich ist es so, dass ich auch Männer sexy finde, die nicht dem "Brad Pitt"- Schema entsprechen (wobei es nun auch nicht so ist, dass ich einen Pitt, Bale oder wen auch immer unsexy finden würde), wenn sie Charisma oder sonstige Vorzüge haben (eine tiefe, wohlklingende Stimme zu Beispiel, heidewitzka).


 Ich dachte eine Begleiter-Mod die Frauen wild macht müsste so aussehen, dass der Begleiter einen extrem großen 



Spoiler



Goldbeutel


 mit sich schleift.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich dachte eine Begleiter-Mod die Frauen wild macht müsste so aussehen, dass der Begleiter einen extrem großen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh nein....ich will das Niveau nicht senken, ich muss widerstehen...



Spoiler



Gold kann andere große Dinge nicht aufwiegen. 



Obwohl eine gute Skillung auch wichtig ist.


----------



## baiR (24. Juni 2012)

Nutjob schrieb:


> Ich hab den Artikel in erster Linie wegen der Quellenangabe zu den 44% gepostet, nicht wegen dem Artikel selbst (der stand gar nicht zur Debatte und ich hab sonst nix weiter daraus zitiert) wegen dem du dich so aufplusterst.



Ich glaube denen überhaupt nichts und ob das mit den Prozentanteil wirklich stimmt kannst du auch nicht wissen. Wenn du Quellen angibst solltest du auch zu ihnen stehen. Denn woher kannst du wissen ob die Prozenangaben, die die angeben, richtig sind? Die können genauso aus der Luft gegriffen sein wie der ganze Artikel.



> Oh bitte. Wie würdest du denn bitte eine Mod bezeichnen, in der frau nur ein nettes Dekoelement ist, das man in sexy Fummel schmeißen kann? Das ist Objektifikation. Und ja, wenn das Frauen betrifft ist das in unserer Gesellschaft tatsächlich ein wenig schlimmer als wenns Männer trift. Das erklärt der Herr hier besser als ichs könnte The Escapist : Video Galleries : The Big Picture : Tropes vs. MovieBob


Die Follower in Skyrim kann man doch nur optisch verändern oder müssen die Modder noch einmal schön eine Geschichte für die Modelle schreiben und den Frauen einen emanzipierten Charakter verleihen damit es nicht mehr sexistisch ist? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich mir auch vlt. die Mod ziehen werde wenn ich das Spiel mal spielen sollte und du steckst mich direkt in eine Schublade.



> Hast du das eben gehört? Ich glaube das Niveau ist gerade gesunken.


Ich habe nur da angeknüpft wo du angefangen hast. Außerdem habe ich den Beitrag zwischenzeitlich editiert weil der Teil mir selbst nicht gefiel und ich die Diskussion nicht ins unsachliche Abdriften lassen wollte.



> Nicht ich, sondern du warst es, der alle Männer als pubertär bezeichnet hat.


Das war nur Spaß. Das "Ne mal im Ernst" direkt im Anschluss des Satzes sollte doch reichen um zu erkennen, dass der Satz davor nicht ganz ernst gemeint war.



> "Vixen" assoziiere ich nur mit "Füchsin" weil ich als Kind ein Buch mit einer Füchsin namens Vixey hatte und das Wort von klein auf mit dem Tier verbinde. Damals hatte ich nun wirklich andere Sachen im Kopf als Masturbation.


Es wird aber einen großen Teil geben der das eher mit Masturbation in Verbindung bringt. Es gibt da so ein schönes Bild auf den Erwachsene meist einen nackten Menschenkörper sehen und Kinder Delphine. Erwachsene sind von ihrer Sexualität geprägt. Sie beeinflusst wie wir handeln, wie wir etwas wahrnehmen und auch wie wir denken. Und legt das nicht so aus, dass ich damit sagen will das jeder Sexistisch ist denn das meine ich damit ganz und gar nicht.



> Lass mich mal ins Blaue hinein fragen: besagte Frauen, selbst mit Köpfchen, sollten dem gängigen Schönheitsideal entsprechen?


Sie muss nicht wie Topmodel aussehen aber ich sollte von ihr keinen Würgreiz bekommen. Jetzt komme mir nicht mit so einen Quatsch wie, dass du nur auf innere Werte schaust. Das kauft dir keiner ab. Das erste worauf ein Mensch schaut ist das Aussehen.



> PCG ist nur eine von vielen Seiten die ich aufsuche. Trotzdem würdest du vermutlich auch sauer werden, wenn eine Seite die du regelmässig aufsuchst, andauernd Artikel bringt die dir einfach komplett gegen den Strich gehen.


Ich würde die Seiten dann nicht mehr unterstützen. So einfach ist das.



> Ich würde mich in erster Linie über mehr Charaktere mit richtig viel Charakter freuen. Da ist es mir auch schnurz wie die aussehen.
> Ich spiel Spiele doch nicht wegen sexueller Gratifikation.


Kommt auf das Spiel an. Wenn ich ein cineastisches Spiel spiele dann sollte ich mich mit der Hauptfigur identifizieren können. Ein Spiel wie Skyrim würde ich auch ohne weibliche Begleitung spielen.



> Meiner auch. Aber versuch das mal ohne Stimmodulation rauszukehren.


Ich habe keine Anzeichen dafür gesehen, dass du da irgendetwas nicht ernst gemeint haben könntest und du warst diejenige, die mich in eine Schublade gesteckt hat. Wie gesagt, ich habe den Beitrag zwischenzeitlich abgeändert weil das auch eigentlich unter meinen Niveau ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2012)

Ich sehe nicht, wo das Problem sein soll. Das ist doch was völlig natürliches und normales. Halbnackte oder nackte Frauen wurden doch schon immer abgelichtet und irgendwo dargestellt. Auf Fotos, auf Gemälden...das zieht sich quasi durch die ganze Menschheitsgeschichte.
Und wenn jetzt jemand von euch Maler wäre und dürfte zwischen zwei Sachen wählen: 1) eine halbnackte Frau malen oder 2)Nachbars Blumenkübel...dann würde doch wohl jeder das Erste wählen 
Das ist etwas völlig natürliches, dass sich ein Mann gerne hübsche Frauen anschaut und diese auch anziehend findet(egal ob auf einem Foto, Spiel, Gemälde oder was auch immer). Wäre das nicht so, dann wäre die Menschheit schon lange ausgestorben.  Genauso guckt sich eine Frau auch gerne leichtbekleidete Männer an. Ich sehe nicht, was daran verkehrt sein soll? Ich kann doch auch sagen, dass ich eine Frau "anziehend" oder "sexy" finde, dass heißt doch nicht gleich, dass ich Tag und Nacht nur mit ihr im Bett verbringen will. Und auch wenn man eine Frau liebt, gehört das dazu. Das hat mit Sexismus überhaupt nichts zu tun. Ich frag mich wer so einen Blödsinn überhaupt erzählt. Ich glaub' eher, dass solche Menschen nicht richtig mit der eigenen Sexualität umgehen können, denn sonst hätte man nicht solche Probleme mit ein paar leichtbekleideten Frauen _in einem Computerspiel_. Da gibt es nicht mal Sexszenen oder irgendwas wirklich moralisch verwerfliches. Wer das schon moralisch verwerflich findet, der ist dann wohl verklemmter als der Papst.


----------



## PixelMurder (25. Juni 2012)

Man installiert sich ja nicht nur Mods, die die Frauen in Skyrim zu Pinups machen, auch wenn solche Mods auf den ersten Plätzen der Downloads sind.
Es beginnt ja damit, dass Skyrim zwar gross, aber sehr dünn ist und in vielen Aspekten eine traurige Qualität aufweist. Ich war zu Beginn über jeden Mod froh, der irgend was anatomisch korrekter und qualitativ besser macht, von den traurigen Animationen bis zu den breitschultrigen Damen mit lausigen Konsolen-Texturen und Block-Artefakten im Gesicht, die offensichtlich von  einem Noob abgespeichert wurden. Ist klar, wer anspruchslos ist, wird sich auch nicht die Arbeit machen, ein neues Modell für die Damen(oder Herren) zu gestalten und wenn er es schon gestaltet, dann gestaltet er es hochauflösend, hübsch und nach gängigem Schönheitsideal oder vielleicht auch eigenem Fetisch.
Die Begleiter taugen auch nichts. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen nimmt man sich(zumindest ich) in Skyrim sogar die Begleiter, die am wenigsten quatschen, denn die nerven einem am wenigsten mit den immer gleichen lumpigen Sprüchen alle drei Minuten. Wer sich die Mühe nimmt, neue Begeiter zu gestalten oder bestehende abzuändern(und das macht in Skyrim bedeutend mehr Mühe, als in den Fallouts oder den Vorgängern), der wird kein graues Mäusschen(männlich oder weiblich) entwerfen.
Und wenn ich die Diskussionen in Foren so betrachte, dann schätzen zwar viele solche hübsche Heldinnen als Begleiter, brauchen sie aber auch, um mit Mehr-Spawn und knallharten Gegnern umgehen zu können. Die wenigstens modden Skyrim zur Casual-Puppenstube, damit sie gefahrlos ihre rechte Hand beschäftigen können, während sie über Land ziehen.
Und Skyrim hat nun mal keine erzählerische Tiefe, ich habe aufgehört es zu zocken, als ich merkte, dass ich das Spiel ausschliesslich hübscher, härter und weniger nervig machen kann, während mir die Quests und Charaktere völlig am Allerwertesten vorbei gingen. Ich glaube, das ging insgeheim nicht nur mir so, deshalb kriegt man vielleicht den Eindruck, dass sich der Nexus hauptsächlich mit der Optik(im Speziellen der der Damen) beschäftigt.

Und Skyrim ist keine Mittelalter-Simulation, wie es oft fälschlicherweise behauptet wird. Und eigentlich sollte man froh darüber sein, denn ich glaube kaum, dass es noch schlechtere Zeiten für eine Frau gab, die die Rollen Nutte, Nonne und/oder Sklavin wählen konnte und dazu auch noch mit den kaputten Sünden-Vorstellungen der Kirche belastet wurde.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Gibts eigentlich ne Kate Upton Mod? Die würde ich mir sofort installieren ...


----------

